# Ditra under Laminate Floor?



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

You mean Engineered Hardwood I am assuming.

Boy, thats an interesting situation.

While Ive never heard of it under an Engineered floor , I gotta think if its thinset, Ditra , and thinset the floor should have stuck.

Only one way to find out, pull up a few boards and look at the back of em.
Youll tell by layers where the faliure is.

For the record, putty or caulk is a shoddy way of repairing a new wood floor


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

:huh: Never heard of such a thing before........that did, however, make me re-read the Ditra manual. I find NO reference to any application of that sort. 
I agree with Mike's comments. The Ditra won't cause the other problems, but that's an awful lot of expense if their plan was to just use it as a vapor barrier, which is the only thing I can imagine they were thinking. I think the putty repairs tell the whole story about their knowledge and ability.....:whistling2:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you sure it was lamininte flooring and not engineered flooring, Even then I've never heard of using thin set to attach either one to a floor. ANd as the others mentioned using any kind of filler to fill the cracks is just not done.
Both could have been installed as a floating floor with the only glue used would be in the seams to hold the piece together.
Laminite should never be glued down to any underlamant, it will just pull it's self apart at the seams when it expands and contracts.
Even just hitting it with a nail by mistake when installing the 1/4 rd. can cause it to open up.


----------

